# FR: mieux / meilleur



## Mr X

Here's the sentence:

Il faudrait bien sélectionner les déchets, mais le ________ serait de réduire le volume de nos déchets.

I would have put 'meilleur' in the blank, but the answers in the back of the book have 'mieux'. The reason I would have put 'meilleur' is because I took the sentence to mean 'but the best thing would be...' and in this case, you would need the adjectival form, meilleur. (wouldn't you?)

Could someone please explain where I've gone wrong?

Thanks,
Mr X. 

*Moderator note:* The question about the difference between _mieux_ and _meilleur_ is very common. Many threads have been merged here. This thread is therefore very long but it is also quite complete. See also a similar discussion in the Français Seulement forum (here) as well as the related discussion about bien / bon.


----------



## magzlw87

You are very close! 
Meilleur - an adjective that requires something to modify (la meilleure chanteuse) 
Mieux- a superlative adverb that requires only a verb ( je chante mieux que toi)

_Il faudrait bien sélectionner les déchets, mais la meilleure solution serait de réduire le volume de nos déchets._ 

OR

_Il faudrait bien sélectionner les déchets, mais le mieux serait de réduire le volume de nos déchets._ 

Here, the french word _mieux_ itself encompasses the english phrase "the best thing"

Hope this helps!


----------



## Elisabeth

I've just looked up valoir mieux in my dictionary, and it says that it means the same as être meilleur. Why does valoir use mieux when être uses meilleur?
Thanks


----------



## Benjy

because mieux is an adverb and meillieur is an adjective


----------



## LV4-26

"être" belongs to a specific category of verbs (verbes "d'état") which have their specific rules, different from those of the "verbes d'action" like "valoir".

Note : there's a limited number of "verbes d'état" (about half-a-dozen, maybe more, I can't remember).


----------



## Elisabeth

I know that, but valoir and être are both verbs aren't they, so why isn't mieux used in both cases?


----------



## Benjy

read lv4 post  etre doesnt "count" as a verb when it comes to adverbs because its descibing the state of the subject not an action. eg

she is pretty
elle est belle

adjective or adverb?


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Hello! It's me again, this time I don't understand the comparative and superlative of _bon _and _mauvais. _It's terribly explained in my "French course", so I'd like to get some help from you.

So, _mieux_ would be "better", right? So I could build a sentence like: _Ma voiture est mieux que la tienne _, right?

And _meilleur _would mean "best", right? So I could say: _Ma voiture est la meilleure._


Well, and about _pire _and _pis_, I'm terribly confused. Do both mean the same thing or does one mean "worse" and the other one "worst"?

It's totally confusing, because in my book you have an exercise where you have to translate the sentence "Your car is the worst". I thought it was _Ta voiture est la pire,_ but the answer was _Ta voiture est la moins bien. _eek: I got shocked when I read that, it sounds to me like saying "Your care is the less good"). Is that right?

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Benjy

both meiux and meilleur mean better  one is an adverb and the other is an adjective. they can both mean best as well

c'est lui le meilleur! 
non, je suis meilleur qui lui!

c'est lui qui parle le français le mieux
il parle le français mieux que quiconque.

better?

its the same thing with pire and pis. pire is the adj and pis is the adv. but everyone just uses pire in realite.

ta voiture est la pire. la moins bien i dont like at all.


----------



## Gatsbyblue

What is the difference between mieux and meilleur (usage)?  Thanks!


----------



## Starcreator

Meilleur is an adjective, mieux is an adverb. Je parle mieux que lui, BUT je suis meilleur que lui.


----------



## Jad

But that's weird because I was watching a film with the French track on, and I'm pretty sure the line they used was *'T'es mieux qu'eux *for "You're better than them".


----------



## beri

this is a common bend to the rule 
_ce jeu est mieux que l'autre_
but the correct sentence should use "meilleur". You will find "mieux" instead of "meilleur" when it is an attribute.


----------



## sunshh

I don't understand the following sentence does not choose "meilleur":
Tu as fait des progrès et ta prononciation est ___ qu'avant.
a. mieux   b. meilleur.
The key is "mieux".  Isn't it an adverb?


----------



## la reine victoria

Hello Sunshh.

*Mieux* here it is a comparative adjective.

bon, mieux, meilleur / good, better, best.

So, '......ta prononciation est mieux qu'avant' - *mieux* being the adjective describing* prononciation*.

Trying to think of mieux as an adverb 

Elle chante* mieux* que moi. *mieux* describes how she sings. ....'better than me.'

Hope this helps.

LRV

PS:  I'm not a French native.


----------



## sunshh

I'm afraid it's not true. My french grammar book says:
adj. bon--
Bon(ne)(s)(nes)      Meilleur(e)(s)(es)    Le/la/les meilleur
equals "good better best" in English

adv. bien--
bien mieux le mieux
equals "well better best" in English


----------



## la reine victoria

Sorry Sunshh,

I got the order mixed up. In fact this adjective is irregular. I do apologise, but I am learning along with you. 

If you look here you will hopefully find a clear explanation.

Sorry, once again, to have confused you.

meilleur and mieux are also irregular adverbs.

La Reine V


----------



## la reine victoria

Here are my examples of using mieux and meilleur as adverbs.


Paul écrit bien.

Jean écrit mieux que Paul.

Henri écrit le meilleur.


La Reine V


----------



## shenley

la reine victoria said:
			
		

> Henri écrit le meilleur.


Paul écrit bien. Son écriture est bonne
Jean écrit mieux. Son écriture est meilleure
(C'est) Henri (qui) écrit* le mieux. *Son écriture est la meilleure.


----------



## Cath.S.

sunshh said:
			
		

> I don't understand the following sentence does not choose "meilleur":
> Tu as fait des progrès et ta prononciation est ___ qu'avant.
> a. mieux b. meilleur.
> The key is "mieux". Isn't it an adverb?


I politely disagree with your textbook.
Ta prononciation est meilleure qu'avant is the right way to express it.

_Ta prononciation est meilleure_ (adjectif) 
_Tu prononces mieux_ (adverbe).


----------



## DarkLecter

"meilleur" est du superlatif, et "mieu" est du comparatif, mais "meilleure" est aussi le feminin de "mieu"


----------



## nopal

DarkLecter said:
			
		

> "meilleur" est du superlatif, et "mieux" est du comparatif, mais "meilleure" est aussi le feminin de "mieux"


s'il vous plait *meilleur* est le superlatif de *bon
*Et *meilleure* le féminin de *meilleur
*René


----------



## QBU

*mieux* is an adverb. It modifies a verb. Pierre chante *mieux* que Paul.
In English *better* serves both purpose: modifier of a noun (he's got a *better sense* of honor than his brother) or of a verb (I *like* steak *better* than chicken). That's where the difficulty comes from.
Catherine


----------



## nopal

IN *le TLFi*

MEILLEUR, -EURE, adj., subst. et adv.
*I.* [Compar. de supériorité de _bon_1]
*A.* _Adj. _[_Meilleur_ s'emploie comme attribut ou qualifie un subst. précédé de l'art. indéf. ou dépourvu d'art.]
*1. *[En parlant d'une chose ou d'une pers.]  Qui est d'une qualité supérieure à celle de l'objet comparé. _Un autre ménagera en vous des qualités que j'offense; il vous entourera de son amour; vous aurez un meilleur amant, vous n'aurez pas un meilleur frère_ (MUSSET, _Confess. enf. s._, 1836, p.377). _La langue de ce «traité» est des plus belles et Bossuet ne s'est montré nulle part meilleur écrivain ni plus grand artiste_ (GIDE, _Voy. Congo_, 1927, p.710). V. _bonté_ ex. 7:


*II.*[Superl. rel. de _bon_1]
*B.*_Substantif
_*1. *_Subst. masc. sing., avec valeur de neutre
_


----------



## QBU

adjectif:bon, meilleur, le meilleur
C'est un bon gâteau. Ce gâteau à la fraise est meilleur que celui au chocolat. C'est le meilleur gâteau que j'ai mangé depuis des années.
adverbe:bien, mieux, le mieux
Tu travailles bien. Tu travailles mieux que l'année dernière. C'est toi qui travailles le mieux de toute la classe.
In the original example at the beginning of the thread:
Ta prononciation est meilleure. Tu prononces mieux.
Hope that it helps.
Catherine


----------



## ablazza

I think there is widespread confusion about these two!! 

I learnt that mieux - the adverb - will describe the verb eg. how well one does something eg. Jacques joue mieux du piano que Jean, etc.

When describing nouns you use 'meilleur', eg. le café est meilleur que le thé. 

However I once wrote a French song about the comparative with some French friends, and we (they) wrote: 'la bière est mieux que le whiskey'. I didn't really notice at the time, but when I used the song a couple of years later I found it very puzzling. Perhaps the confusion partly arises because of the similarity in pronunciation, and I know that scanning was an important issue with the song. Perhaps it was just a spelling mistake we all made ...


----------



## [Marc]

"la bière est mieux que le whiskey" must be follown by a verb, somehow, or it's improper. Something like : "la bière est mieux que le whisky car elle moins chère" are there a few more lines - or at laest one - following this too short sentence of yours ?

Marc


----------



## Fred_C

Hi. Because it is an adverb, "mieux" is the comparative of "bien" (well), and because it is an adjective, "meilleur" is the comparative of "bon" (good)
"La bière est mieux que le whisky" means "le whisky est bien, mais la bière est mieux".
So your question should be : What does "le whisky est bien" mean ?
The answer is :
It does not mean "whisky is good", or "whisky is tasty", but it means something like "whisky is cool".

Anyway, your french sentence is colloquial.


----------



## wantonzeus

What is the difference, if any, between the words mieux and meilleur? Don't they both mean "better"?

For example:   La qualité d’air est mieux à Martinique qu’à Los Angeles. (this is what the instructor has given us). Can mieux be replaced by meilleur?


Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Welshie

They're not interchangeable, I can tell you that much. I don't really know what the rules are though.. they can both mean "better" and "best" but each one is grammatically correct in a certain context.


----------



## giannid

Meilleur is an adjective and thus describes nouns, e.g. _C'est mon meilleur ami_.
Mieux is an adverb and thus describes verbs, e.g. _Je vais mieux_.

Since your example is describing the quality of the air, I would think you should use meilleur.


----------



## Powlo1305

Hi

I thought that you needed to follow this expression with an infinitive:

"Quoi de mieux que de se coucher après une journée fatigante".  In some texts I have found "Quoi de _meilleur que de + inf,_ which strikes me as incorrect.

I would expect you could say _Quoi de meilleur qu'un bon café si on est fatigué,_  because it is a NOUN, hence _meilleur_.

Can anyone enlighten me?

Thanks


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

"quoi de meilleur que + inf." doesn't make me jump.


----------



## Powlo1305

So are all of these phrases correct?

Quoi de mieux que de *se détendre* près de la piscine!
Quoi de meilleur que de *se détendre* près de la piscine!

Quoi de meilleur qu'*un* bon coup de whisky pour se détendre!
Quoi de mieux qu'un *bon* coup de whisky pour se détendre!

Thanks


----------



## FranParis

The two expressions aren't mutually exclusive:

Quoi de mieux que de se coucher... et quoi de meilleur qu'un bon café en se réveillant.


----------



## Powlo1305

Thanks, but I am trying to ascertain whether or not it makes a difference whether you link to an inf or a noun, hence my examples.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Agnès E.

Bonjour Powlo1305,
Bienvenue sur le forum !

I think the difference is here:

*MIEUX* is an adverb; it therefore qualifies a verb. _Quoi que mieux que boire un bon café ?_

*MEILLEUR* is an adjective; it therefore qualifies a noun. _Quoi de meilleur qu'un bon café ?_

**


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Salut toutes et tous,

Mieux = better et meilleur = best, n'est-ce pas?
Alors pourquoi dit-on "c'est une meilleure manière de faire les choses" en traduisant "it's a better way of doing things"? Pourquoi utilise-t-on le superlatif en français où le comparatif est utilisé en anglais?


----------



## joyeuse

Bonsoir Cristina,

Je le comprends comme ça: good, better, best = bon, meilleur, *la* meilleur

J'utilise "mieux" plus souvent avec les verbes: "Il parle français mieux que moi."  mais "La meilleur façon d'apprendre le français est de vivre en France."

Je suis très loin d'être un expert, mais peut-être cela vous aidera pour une première idée?

bonne soirée,
joyeuse


----------



## frédérique 15

Bonjour,
En fait, mieux est le comparatif de "bien", et meilleur est le comparatif de "bon", mais en anglais les 2 peuvent se traduire par "better".
Pour les superlatifs, il suffit d'ajouter "le" devant chacun, ce qui se traduit par "the best" en anglais.
On ne les emploie pas dans les mêmes circonstances comme l'a indiqué Joyeuse, car il ne s'agit pas des mêmes formes grammaticales : "bien" est un adverbe, et "bon" est un adjectif.
Bonne soirée,


----------



## dicomec

Je crois que mieux et meilleur veulent dire la même chose, sauf, j'aime le poulet, mais j'aime le jambon mieux (better), et j'aime le boeuf le mieux), mais: C'est un meilleur joueur que Jean.C'est le meilleur joueur de l'équipe (best player - forme adjective.) C'est dire, meilleur doit être suivi par un nom.  Si je me suis trompé, je vous supplie de ne pas révéler d'ou viennent vos infos.


----------



## Oluc (Yvon)

Je crois que Frédérique 15 a très bien expliqué la problématique.  Le comparatif "meilleur" n'est pas nécessairement suivi d'un nom : "Celui-ci est meilleur que l'autre", par exemple.  Ensuite, on dit "J'aime mieux le jambon" à moins que l'élément comparatif ne suive dans lequel cas on dit: "J'aime le jambon mieux/plus (more) que le poulet". En anglais aussi il faut placer un article devant le superlatif: "the best player".


----------



## ascoltate

ADJECTIVE:  good, better, best = bon/ne, meilleur/e, le meilleur/la meilleure
ADVERB: well, better, best = bien, mieux, le mieux


----------



## dave11

Hello,

I am wondering how I could change the adjective "meilleur" to it's adverb form.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## cropje_jnr

_De la meilleure façon_..?

I think we need a few examples in context...


----------



## Outsider

_Meilleur_ is special. What's the adverbial form of "better/best"? I can't think of any... "Bestly"?...

"How to best solve the problem" --> I guess this works.

My opinion is that it's like in English, except that I'd use _mieux_.


----------



## cropje_jnr

Yes, _mieux _is best.


----------



## pozzo

Selon mon _Le Robert Micro_, on peut bien utiliser _mieux_ comme adjectif.  

Lorsqu'on l'utilise avec une personne, c'est qqch de plus familier, même pour les anglophones qui utilisent _well_ en décrivant l'état d'une personne.  _Il est bien. Avant, il n'était pas bien. Mais maintenant il est mieux._ 

Lorsqu'on l'utilise avec une chose, c'est un peu plus difficile.  Avec les choses, _mieux_, comme adjectif, veut dire _préférable.  _L'exemple du dictionnaire est: «Parler est bien, se taire est mieux».  

C'est probablement difficile à saisir parce que ce qui est meilleur est normalement supérieur et donc préférable.  Mais c'est pas nécessairement toujours comme ça.  

Est-ce que les francophones sont d'accord avec cette analyse?  Peut-être on pourrait avoir d'autres exemples?

Selon le même dictionnaire, _bien _peut être adjectif avec le sens de _satisfaisant, juste, moral _(seulement quand il s'agit des choses, avec les personnes c'est quelque chose d'autre)_.  _Donc _mieux _devrait être _plus_ _satisfaisant etc. _qui veut dire à peu près _préférable,_ n'est-ce pas?


----------



## jforres1

la reine victoria said:


> *Mieux* here it is a comparative adjective.


 Mieux=Adverb (modifies a verb) *NOT adjective* 

Meilleur=Adjective (modifies a noun)


----------



## lesouistitis

Je comprends qu'on utilise "mieux" comme adverb et "meilleur" comme adjectif mais quand j'étais en France, je n'ai guère entendu "meilleur", c'était toujours "meiux". Par exemple, peux-je dire "Je suis malade, mais c'est mieux"? ou "Ca va être mieux"? Meric en avance!


----------



## Aoyama

Dans le cas précis de ton exemple, le verbe être (c'est) ne convient pas :
"je suis malade mais je _vais mieux_ , ou : "ça _ira/va aller_ mieux".
On utilise donc _aller mieux_ (fait).
Mais selon le cas, mieux ou meilleur s'impose :
 "je préfère l'agneau au mouton, c'est meilleur (goût) "
 " attendre les soldes pour faire des achats, c'est mieux (fait)" .


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour.
La solution tient dans le fait que "mieux" est le comparatif de "bien".
"bien" est souvent l'adverbe qui correspond à "bon", mais c'est parfois aussi un adjectif/
En tant qu'adjectif, "bien" ne signifie jamais la même chose que "bon", il a souvent un sens figuré un peu vague comme "intéressant", "palpitant", ou, en parlant d'une personne "honnête" ou "beau". 

Les apprenants de français se rendent rarement compte de cette nuance : Quand on emploie "bien" comme adjectif, c'est toujours pour introduire un sens figuré assez lointain que l'adjectif "bon" ne permet pas. ("bon" a toujours un sens très très direct)

Note : En tant qu'adverbe correspondant à "bon", le contraire de "bien" est "mal".
Mais en tant qu'adjectif, "bien" n'a pas de contraire :

"Un travail bien fait <-> Un travail mal fait"
"Le film était bien (intéressant)<-> Le film n'était pas bien".


----------



## Aoyama

Le commentaire est intéressant mais :


> en tant qu'adjectif, "bien" n'a pas de contraire


peut se discuter :


> "Le film était bien (intéressant)<-> Le film n'était pas bien"


ou ... "le film était mauvais" .
Quand "bien" revêt la forme adjectivale (et par là quand il se confond avec "bon"), son contraire est bien ... "mauvais" .


----------



## Fred_C

Aoyama said:


> ou ... "le film était mauvais" .
> Quand "bien" revêt la forme adjectivale (et par là quand il se confond avec "bon"), son contraire est bien ... "mauvais" .



Pas du tout!
Mon post a pour but de faire la différence entre l'adjectif "bien" et l'adjectif "bon".
"Le film était bon" n'a pas du tout le même sens que "le film était bien".
Et "mauvais" est le contraire de "bon", ce n'est pas le contraire de "bien".


----------



## Aoyama

> "Le film était bon" n'a pas du tout le même sens que "le film était bien".


Hum ... "Pas du tout" est peut-être beaucoup dire. Je pense qu'il y a un glissement de sens entre bien et bon, qui amène à ce que le contraire de bien (comme je l'ai déjà dit) soit mauvais.


----------



## Icetrance

Bonjour!

Peut-être que c'est une question stupide venant d'Ice, mais la voilà, mes chers amis!

_Je te souhaite tout ce qu'il y a de meilleur en 2009 = I wish that 2009 is better in every way._

_Je te souhaite tout ce qu'il y a de mieux en 2009 = I wish you the best in 2009 in every way._

Ai-je bien compris? Merci d'avance


----------



## litchi

Pour moi, les deux phrases françaises veulent dire exactement la même chose : _I wish you the best in 2009 in every way.

__I wish that 2009 is better in every way : Je te souhaite une année 2009 meilleure que la précédente. (mais cela n'est pas du tout idiomatique)_


----------



## clairet

I read in the WR dico (and elsewhere) that "mieux" and "meilleur" are EACH capable of being an adjective, an adverb or even a noun. (This applies to "bien" and "bon" as well.) So none of the above posts helps me sort out my terrible confusion about which to use when.

I shall continue studying the examples in the WR dico, but so far I'm not managing to extract any rules by induction. Can anyone suggest any? Even rules of thumb would help. (I'm OK on the noun instances!)

Later: the TLFi is clear, e.g. that "mieux" can be an adjective (though you only find this out under "mieux, adv"!  see "B. adj invariable", with examples from Verlaine, Balzac, Proust and more)


----------



## peanut24

Hello
Can anyone provide a simple explanation of the difference in usage between these two words, are they interchangeable or are there certain cases where we use one over the other?

I'll make up a couple of examples..
Someone asks if its better to come visit at 6pm instead of 4pm.
I say, Oui, ca serait mieux

I reorganize my living room and someone comments on it:
c'est meilleur comme ca.

Those are simple examples but hopefully it gives some direction to help me.. THanks!


----------



## ufoseeker

Hello!
In your second example, you should write "c'est mieux comme ça" instead of "c'est meilleur"...
It's the same cases for the english words "best" and "better"...


----------



## Scrivener

Hello Peanut24

bon (bonne) < meilleur (meilleure) < le meilleur (la meilleure)

bien < mieux < le mieux

mon gâteau est bon mais le tien est meilleur
ma maison est bien mais la tienne est mieux

With some words you have to think twice (ma copine, for example).

Hope this helps a little
S


----------



## Gobblegirl

Is there an easy rule as to when to use 'mieux' and when to use 'meilleur'?
I can usually tell which sounds better in a sentence, but I'm not totally sure. Or is it complicated and on a case-by-case basis, like so many of these things?

(I think this should be in the grammar forum. Sorry if it's more a vocab question!)


----------



## Forero

_Mieux_ is an adverb, but _meilleur_(_e_)(_s_) is an adjective.


----------



## geostan

Sometimes, _mieux_ can be used as an adjective, just like _bien_. So if one can say: _Ce film est bien_, one should also say _Ce film est mieux_. These are intellectual judgements.


----------



## Caravage

"Mieux" est le comparatif de "bien" : ce film est bien, celui-là est mieux / intellectual-or moral judgement
"Meilleur" est le comparatif de "bon" : ce gâteau est bon / celui-là est meilleur / sensual judgement/appreciation
Mais la règle sensual/intellectual jugement n'est pas toujours infaillible pour distinguer l'emploi de "bien" et "bon". Il y a beaucoup de contre-exemples. On peut dire qu'un film est "bon" ; dans ce cas, c'est un peu comme si on le tirait du côté du "sensuel" plutôt que de l'intellectuel. 
C'est du moins mon avis.
Bye


----------



## Caravage

Thanks ever so much, Forero.
I could talk about this bon/bien topic forever.
I've tried to explain the difference several times to English speaking people. And they found it helpful.
I think that by explaining that kind of thing, you get the real spirit of a language.
If you go to a restaurant and advise to your friend to try lasagnes, you can say:
- Vas-y, elles sont bien, les lasagnes ici. Elles sont même mieux que chez Marcello.
Pour moi, l'emploi de "bien" et "mieux" est lié ici à une volonté d'objectivation. Le locuteur fait entrer dans le registre intellectuel un objet du registre sensuel ou affectif pour donner davantage de poids à son conseil (c'est presque comme s'il avait des témoins extérieurs pour appuyer ce qu'il dit). Il pourrait tout à fait employer "bonnes" et "meilleures", mais alors il resterait dans le registre sensuel.
Ce que je veux dire, c'est que "bien" ou "bon" s'emploient souvent indifféremment, tout dépend de l'inflexion que veut donner le locuteur.


----------



## geostan

I have the impression that using _bonnes_ or _meilleures_ would be more likely if the speaker were reacting to a taste test.

Mmm! Que ces lasagnes sont bonnes!  
Mmm! les lasagnes sont meilleures (que la dernière fois.)

As you said, the use of _bien_ and _mieux_ would make it more of an intellectual judgement.


----------



## Caravage

I agree with Geostan.
Dans son exemple, l'emploi de "bonnes" et "meilleures" est plus légitime en raison du caractère immédiat de l'expérience.
"bien", "mieux" impliquent une distanciation.


----------



## clairet

Caravage said:
			
		

> Pour ma part, j'ai essayé de donner des repères qui permettent aux locuteurs anglophones de percevoir où se situe la nuance entre bon, bien, mieux, meilleur, etc., de mon point de vue.


Caravage, I didn't mean to imply that what you suggested was no use - on the contrary, it's because of the apparent absence of rules (which is what I noted), that you are right to try to give us a sense of why, for example, my French friends tell me you can only say "c'est mieux ainsi" (an example from TLFi of "mieux" as an adjective) and to say "c'est meilleur ainsi" would be meaningless.  

That example seems to fit your idea of intellectual distance, if I've understood it properly.  So does a common example of "meilleur" as an adverb - "il fait meilleur qu'hier".  That phrase seems to deal with more immediate perception, though like any comparative it must involve some kind of judgement.

However, as you say, there are likely to be exceptions.  An example from Collins of "mieux" as an adjective seems to be about immediate perception: "elle se sent mieux".


----------



## geostan

clairet said:


> An example from Collins of "mieux" as an adjective seems to be about immediate perception: "elle se sent mieux".



Does your Collins say that _mieux_ in this example is an adjective. If so, that surprises me. While _to feel _is a copula verb in English, I wouldn't treat _se sentir_ in French the same way. Further, _mieux_ in this case refers to one's state of health. I suppose _se sentir meilleur_ could be justified in some context, but  cannot think of one.


----------



## Caravage

Thank you, Clairet for your answer.

You said that you can only say "c'est mieux ainsi" and not "c'est meilleur ainsi". I can just say that it just depends on what you're talking about. 

If you're talking about a chicken you roasted in your oven with thyme (instead of tarragon, for example), you can say "c'est meilleur ainsi" or "c'est mieux ainsi". It depends on the "nuance" you want to give, as I explained before.

On the contrary, you can only say "il fait meilleur qu'hier", and not "mieux", but I think it's not because of the meaning (talking of the weather), but because of the use of "faire" which implies a immediate perception only. But you can change the sentence and say : "le temps est mieux qu'hier".


----------



## clairet

Caravage, thanks for the help.  I'm going to check out your idea further against the many many examples in TLFi.  Nuances are hard to get a good feel for, but this might be one way.

Geostan, I've only got my notes on the Collins with me here in France, so I can't 100% confirm, but I found this in the TLFi: "Sentir meilleur. Avoir, prendre une odeur plus agréable. Les cheveux des jeunes garçons sentent plus fort et meilleur que ceux des femmes (BEAUVOIR, Deux. sexe, t.1, 1949, p.327).
Rem. Cet emploi est condamné par certains grammairiens. ,,Peut-on dire: Cette rose sent meilleur que celle-là? Martinon (...) affirme que «bon pris adverbialement ne peut avoir de comparatif, et qu'une fleur ne peut sentir ni meilleur ni plus bon qu'une autre; elle a une meilleure odeur». Je crois que la langue, ne pouvant dire: /sent mieux/ ni /sent plus bon/, fait bien d'adopter meilleur, qui est le comparatif de bon, même quand celui-ci est pris adverbialement`` (HANSE 1949)."  If this quote is too long and gets deleted, the reference is to "meilleur", under "B. adv (en loc. verb)" and then under 2.


----------



## geostan

clairet said:


> […] I found this in the TLFi: "Sentir meilleur. Avoir, prendre une odeur plus agréable. Les cheveux des jeunes garçons sentent plus fort et meilleur que ceux des femmes (BEAUVOIR, Deux. sexe, t.1, 1949, p.327).


Yes, but these notes refer to _sentir_ not _se sentir_. There is a difference.


----------



## clairet

Yes, but I think the de Beauvoir quotation illustrates the point I was making in support of caravage's idea, i.e. "meilleur" as an adjective tends to be about immediate perception (here, smell).

On the Collins issue, it turns out my wife brought it, so I can confirm it says:"mieux...3 (_intensif_)...adj. 1 (_plus à l'aise, en meilleure_ (  ) forme) better; *se sentir mieux* to feel better"


----------



## Timotheos

An excellent, clear response is at this thread. In summary (according to my understanding), meilleur is an *adjective*, used only for comparing nouns; mieux is an *adverb*, used only for comparing verbs. The two are never interchangeable--in any given case, one of those two words is right, and the other is wrong. See the referenced post for good examples.


----------



## Berbi

Bonjour!!

What's the difference between *meilleur *and *mieux*?
Don't they both means better?But I don't know in which case should I use *meilleur *or* mieux* .

Could anyone give me several examples,s'il vous plaît?

Merci beaucoup!!


----------



## dinis.dinis

Dear Bebi,

_Meilleur_ is an adjective so it modifies nouns:

_Il veut une PLACE (noun) MEILLEUR (adjective)._
_C'est un PRIX MEILLEUR._

_Mieux _is an adverb it modifies verbs.

_Il MANGE (verb) MIEUX (adverb) maintenant._
_Tu PARLE MIEUX que moi._


If you think of _meilleur_ as the comparative of _bon_
and _mieux_ as the comparative of _bien _you will find it easy to distinguish them.

Best Regards, 
Dinis


----------



## saskalaura

Hi everyone, 

I'm trying to figure out the subtle difference between _meilleur_ and _mieux_ when it is used as an adjective.

For example :

C'est vin est mieux que celui que tu as acheté hier
--> _mieux_ sert comme adjectif (un attribut de vin)

My Question : 

La note A est mieux qu'un F
--> does _mieux_ have the same function here ? Is this sentence better formed with _meilleur_ ?


The difference is really tripping me up! I wish I had a native ear to instinctively know which one simply sounds right. 

Any help and explanation would be much appreciated. 

Thanks, everyone.


----------



## carolineR

It is indeed subtle.
To be honest, spontaneously, I'd use _meilleur_ in both cases

ce vin est mieux que celui que tu as acheté hier : to me, it means this wine is not as bad as the one you bought the day before, but it isn't very good, either
ce vin est meilleur que celui que tu as acheté hier = it tastes better
But this may very well be a personal thing.


----------



## DeLaMancha

Hello, I think there is no difference between the two words.
You may say "ce vin est meilleur que celui d'hier soir" as well as "ce vin est mieux que celui d'hier soir". 
Or
"La note C est mieux qu'un F, mais B est meilleur" 
"C is better than F, but B is best"
(A being "the best" = "la meilleure").
Does it help ?


----------



## saskalaura

Yes, it helps a lot! Thanks to both of you. 

Une petite précision...

Do these two sentences below have any difference in meaning? 

La note A est mieux qu'un F
La note A est meilleure qu'un F

Also, another question comes to mind. To express a great difference between an A grade and an F, is it necessary to use _bien_ in both cases? (I know that _beaucoup_ cannot express intensity with _meilleur_, but is _beaucoup_ _mieux_ alright?)

La note A est bien mieux qu'un F  (ok!)
La note A est beaucoup mieux qu'un F (???)
La note A est bien meilleur qu'un F (ok!)
La note A est beaucoup meilleur qu'un F (not ok!!)


----------



## DeLaMancha

saskalaura said:


> La note A est mieux qu'un F
> La note A est meilleure qu'un F
> La note A est bien mieux qu'un F (ok!)
> La note A est beaucoup mieux qu'un F (???)
> La note A est bien meilleure qu'un F (ok!)
> La note A est beaucoup meilleur qu'un F (not ok!!)


 I think we use the verb "valoir" with "mieux" :
La note A vaut bien/beaucoup mieux qu'un F


----------



## MindBoggle

Bonjour!

Les deux phrases suivantes sont bonnes?

_C'est la *meilleure* voiture que j'aie eue._
_C'est la *mieux* voiture que j'aie eue_*.*

Ils ont le même sens? Ou il y a une différence?

Merci!

 MB


----------



## SwissPete

_C'est la *meilleure* voiture que j'aie eue._ 
_C'est la *mieux* voiture que j'aie eue_*.* 

You can't say _c'est la mieux..._


----------



## OLN

_meilleur(e)_ est ici un adjectif employé comme attribut
_mieux_ est un adverbe


----------



## pointvirgule

_M__ieux _peut aussi être un adjectif. _Ma voiture est mieux que la tienne. Ta robe noire est mieux que la bleue pour cette soirée.
_


----------



## dihia

yes sure it is an adjective,indeed, but it can be put only before of after A VERB because il qualifie un verbe ou un adjectif pas un nom


----------



## spiderplant

Bonjour,

La confiance, c'est mieux que les regrets 

My question is why use "mieux" when it is modifying the noun "la confiance?"  I learned to use "meilleur" to modify nouns.

Thank you


----------



## L'Inconnu

You also learned to use <mieux> to modify verbs. In this case the verb is être. I don't see anything grammatically incorrect about the original phrase, but, then again, I don't see anything wrong with using <meilleur> either. I think the distinction is simply of matter of preference, and evidently native speakers prefer to use an adverb instead of an adjective in this case.


----------



## MarcusK

One would say "La confiance est meilleure que..." where "meilleure" is an adjective that modifies "confiance" (and not "est mieux que...").
But with "c'est mieux" it's different, I think it's an elliptical impersonal form, used instead of "c'est mieux d'avoir la confiance que..." or "c'est mieux d'être confiant que...".


----------



## spiderplant

Wow!  That makes sense.  Thank you so much Marcusk.

Sorry to press the point, but it is the same for, "C'est mieux ici que là-bas," because it is really, "C'est mieux d'être ici que là-bas"?


----------



## MarcusK

That's right.


----------



## spiderplant

In my research, I just discovered that "être mieux" can mean "to be more comfortable."


----------



## UniversalLove

Hi, a few days ago I asked a question […] concerning the following sentence: "Communiquer par mail, c'est plus rapide que par la poste: ça va beaucoup plus vite!"

I couldn't understand why *rapide* was being used instead of *vite*, and I ended up deciding that *c'est* is being treated as a contraction of a pronoun and a verb, which (probably) requires an adjective.


But here is another example:

*"Visiter Paris en bus, c'est bien, mais visiter Paris à pied, c'est mieux!"
*
Why the adverb *mieux*, then, instead of the adjective *meilleur*?

I feel like I'm missing something fundamental here. Could someone provide an explanation? Why an adjective in the first example and an adverb in the second one?


----------



## Arishem

Bonjour.

En fait, "mieux" est un adjectif dans ce cas.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

As this page from About.com explains:
"Note that with _être_ and other copular (state-of-being) verbs, _mieux_ is usually used - except when you are comparing a noun in the sentence, in which case you need _meilleur_. Again, think about whether _bien_ or _bon_ would be used in order to decide whether you need _mieux_ or _meilleur_.

Je vais mieux maintenant.    Cette loi est meilleure.
I'm doing/feeling better now.    This law is better.

Luc est mieux comme ami.    Je la trouve meilleure    (que l'autre).
Luc is better as a friend.    I think it's better (than the other one).

C'est mieux de dire la vérité.    La meilleure chose, c'est de dire la vérité.
It's better to tell the truth.    The best thing is to tell the truth."


----------



## clansaorsa

When I was at school in the U.K. (admittedly getting on for 60 years ago) I was taught that 'good, better, best' in French was 'bon, meilleur, plus meilleur'. Now it seems it's 'bon, meilleur, mieux'. Was  I misinformed, or was 'best' ever 'plus meilleur' and, if so, when and why did it change to 'mieux'.


----------



## Yendred

good = bon
better = mieux (comparative)
best = meilleur (superlative)

_plus meilleur_ is not correct and has never been. I guess the person who taught you made a mistake.


----------



## Maître Capello

_best_ (adjective) = _meilleur_ : e.g., the best singer = le *meilleur* chanteur
_best_ (adverb) = _le mieux_ : e.g., the singer who sings best = le chanteur qui chante *le mieux*


----------



## Oddmania

Hi,

It's often tricky for non-native speakers to get their heads around this. One thing is for sure, _plus meilleur_ is definitely not proper French! Very young kids sometimes say things like _plus meilleur _or _plus mieux_, but it's as incorrect as _bestest _in English. In English, the adjective _good _and the adverb _well _both have the same derivations : _better _and _best_. In French, it's different.

_Bon _[ADJECTIVE] → _Meilleur _[COMPARATIVE] → _Le meilleur_ [SUPERLATIVE]
_Bien _[Adverb *or *Adj.] → _Mieux _[COMPARATIVE] → _Le mieux _[SUPERLATIVE]

For instance:

— C'est *bon *(it tastes good),
— C'est *meilleur *(it tastes better)
— Ça, c'est *le meilleur* (this tastes the best)

— Il chante *bien *(he sings well),
— Il chante *mieux *(he sings better)
— Lui, il chante *le mieux *(_he _sings the best)

But now, keep in mind that _bien _can also be an adjective! It's probably one of the most common adjectives you'll come across, one that's used everyday. _C'est *bon*_ usually refers to a feeling, a sensation. It can mean either _it tastes good, _or _it feels good. _On the other hand, _C'est *bien*_ has a much broader meaning: _"that's good, well done"._ Thus, don't be surprised if come across_ C'est mieux_ instead of _C'est meilleur.

_Hope that helps! 
.


----------



## jxi1827

Hi everyone!
So, I've read through this whole thread a few times and I still don't quite understand how to distinguish between the two.  For example, I thought you say "Cette année était bien" and not "Cette année était bonne".  So, if that's the case, why do you say "Que cette année soit meilleure".  Is this because of like Enquiring Mind posted above, you're comparing two nouns?  If that is the case, then I think I may understand better.  But, I've also heard sentences like "Ce film est mieux que l'autre" spoken by native French speakers, so I'm wondering if it's a common mistake or not.  

Thanks, everyone, and happy new year!
-John


----------



## Icetrance

"Bien" means good in a more "fine" kind of way; whereas "bon" means good in a true good kind of way (bon = stronger). But they're still rather close in meaning.

If you're talking about an improvement of some sort from a previous state, you always use "mieux" (je suis mieux aujourd'hui = je vais mieux aujourd'hui).

c'est mieux = ça va mieux (in response to UniversalLove's question: you don't use "meilleur" because you're talking about something "working out better" [adverb]).

Sometimes "mieux" and "meilleur" seem interchangeable, and therefore are, I suppose.

_Ma voiture est mieux que la tienne = Ma voiture est meilleure que la tienne 
_
It's just my opinion (je pinaille, je dois le dire), but the latter seems more matter-of-fact, whereas "est mieux", the former, makes it sounds a bit more of a "forced", or "emotional" comparison as my car is an improvement upon your car in a very general way:_ s'il faut le dire, ....oui... ma voiture, c'est mieux que la tienne_. But some people may see no difference, I'm afraid.
_
Ta robe noire est mieux que la bleue pour cette soirée =  Pour cette soir_ée, ça va mieux avec ta robe noire qu'avec la bleue (a clear adverbial sense here; I wouldn't use "meilleur")


I hope I've helped you a little, John. You'll get the hang of it after a while - just takes time as it's quite confusing to non-native speakers as the difference is very poorly explained to begin with. And not only that, you have to hear them used in the everyday language to master the difference, if there always is one.

By the way, Happy New Year 2014 to you as well.


----------



## jxi1827

Okay, thanks! But I'm still confused then on why it is "Que cette année soit meilleure" and not "mieux"

Thanks!


----------



## Icetrance

You can say both, I believe, but I think "meilleure" is more common.

"_Que l'année 2014 soit mieux/meilleure que celle de 2013_"


----------



## jxi1827

Okay. So, one last example. I said to a French teacher "Le français est mieux que l'anglais" and they said it was wrong and that it should be "meilleur". However, a French friend along with a different native French teacher told me it is 100% mieux and not meilleur. What is the reasoning here?


----------



## Icetrance

Sometimes they're interchangeable. 

How are you actually meaning "mieux/meilleur" here? That's the question. If you're trying to say that French sounds prettier than English, then you're saying "sonne mieux". And perhaps that's the reasoning for the second answer you got. But then again,  you can very easily say "le français est une meilleure langue que l'anglais".  So voilà je ne saurais mieux dire... 

Note: When I think about it, people say both....I am almost sure.... If one is better than the other, I am unaware of it. Maybe in formal language, "meilleur" might be better, but I wouldn't say that with certainty.


----------



## Aucune idée66

Bonjour,

Petite question concernant l'usage de 'mieux' et 'meilleur' + verbe 'être'.

Je sais que mieux est un adverbe (aujourd'hui, il a mieux travaillé que d'habitude) et que meilleur est un adjectif (C'est une meilleure idée).

La différence entre 'c'est mieux <-> c'est meilleur'? J'estime que 'c'est meilleur' est peu fréquent?

Merci d'avance.
Wim


----------



## OLN

Bonjour, Aucune idée66.

Les possibilités sont multiples._

- meilleur, _superlatif relatif de *bon*_,_ peut être attribut du sujet (avec les verbes _être, paraître, sembler_, etc.)_
Le gigot est meilleur_ _avec du sel._ ("plus bon", au sens du goût)

_Le temps est meilleur aujourd'hui_. (il fait plus beau qu'hier)
_Demain, la vie sera meilleure. _(plus belle, plus facile)
_
- mieux, _adverbe :_Aller mieux, être mieux_ ("être plus à l'aise, en de meilleures conditions", CNRTL) se disent aussi._
- mieux, _*adjectif* :_ être mieux _("être plus agréable, plus joli, plus valeureux, plus apte à, etc.", CNRTL)_ 
C'est mieux comme ça. _("plus bien")

 As-tu une phrase en tête où tu hésites sur la bonne formulation ?


----------



## Aucune idée66

Je suis en train de faire une traduction en français (je suis néerlandophone). Dans le texte on dit que les garçons se disputent, se battent et  se bousculent sans cesse mais l'auteur dit que les filles ne sont pas 'mieux' / meilleurs ...  Moi, j'opterai pour 'mieux' dans ce cas-ci ...


----------



## OLN

_- être mieux _a le sens copié plus haut: être plus à l'aise, en de meilleures conditions, en meilleure santé_. _
On dit aussi dans le langage courant _Son frère est bien, mais elle est mieux que lui_ (plus jolie, mieux habillée, plus gentille, va savoir). C'est un peu du langage d'enfant manquant d'inspiration ou de vocabulaire . Je ne l'emploierais pas._

- être meilleur_ a une connotation morale (_Elles ne sont pas de meilleures personnes_), mais ça ne me vient pas spontanément.
Est-ce le sens de_ be better_ en anglais ?

Dans ce cas, je dirais plus naturellement : _Elles ne se comportent pas mieux, Elles ne font pas mieux_ (un peu familier), ou* Elles ne valent pas mieux.*

Ne me demande pas comment pourquoi on ne dit pas _Elles ne valent pas plus_ !


----------



## Hyperpolyglot

As far as I know they both mean "better than"
How do I know when to use which one?
I think one of them is adverb and the other is adjective.
In English when you describe something as "better than" the other, it's always "better than" and no other variant, you wouldn't say "I am betterer than you" 
"Betterer" isn't even a word, so why are there two in French?


----------



## Hildy1

As you suggest, "better" in English can be either an adjective or an adverb, whereas in French, there is a difference in form between the adjective "meilleur" and the adverb "mieux".
It's like the difference between "careful" and "carefully".
Be careful.
Drive carefully.

So, if you need an adjective:
Sa voiture est meilleure que la mienne. Her car is better than mine.

If you need an adverb:
Elle conduit mieux que moi. She drives better than I do.

Added: My explanation is a bit oversimplified. See Oddmania's post below.


----------



## Oddmania

Hi,

_Mieux _is the comparative form of _bien_, and _meilleur _is the comparative form of _bon_.

_Bon _is always an adjective, but _bien _can be both an adjective ("good") and an adverb ("well"). The hard part is knowing whether you need _bon _or _bien _as an adjective, because both are used to mean _good_.

I would say _bon _is used to describe feelings / emotions / senses. _"C'est bon"_ would be taken to mean either _It feels good_ or _It tastes good _(and _It smells good _would be _Ça sent bon_). It's also used to describe something "high quality": a good actor, a good book, a good meal, good holidays, etc.

_Bien _is usually used in other contexts: something _decent_, something _nice_, something _fine_, etc:

- _Ce serait bien de..._ ("It'd be a good idea to..."),
- _Est-ce que je suis bien ?_ ("Do I look okay? / Am I doing okay?"),
- _C'est très bien_ ("It's very good" = good job, way to go!).
- _Tu es très bien_ ("You're fine").

When _better _means "more well" (adverb), you only need _bien_ / _mieux_.


----------



## kiwifrenchy

Bonjour!

J'ai trouvé quelque chose aujourd'hui que je ne peux pas comprendre.

Mon prof a utilisé l'exemple "Notre PDG est vraiment très bien ; il est mieux que son adjoint, qui ne pense qu’à sa carrière." Mais "tex's french grammar" a utilisé l'exemple "Tammy est une meilleure cuisinière que Fiona." 

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi le premier exemple utilise "bien" et "mieux" parce que "PDG" est un nom, non? Alors pourquoi pas "bon" et "meilleur"?

Si vous pouvez m'aider, je serais tellement reconnaissante!

Merci en avance


----------



## Maître Capello

_Mieux_ est un adverbe, comparatif de _bien_, tandis que _meilleur_ est un adjectif, comparatif de _bon_.

Lorsque l'on veut employer un de ces termes comme adjectif *épithète*, ce ne peut être qu'un adjectif. Seul _meilleur_ est donc possible dans la seconde phrase (_meilleure cuisinière que_  _mieux cuisinière que_ ). Dans la première phrase, le qualificatif n'est pas épithète ; il est *attribut*. On a alors le choix entre l'adjectif _bon/meilleur_ et l'adverbe _bien/mieux_ en fonction du contexte et du sens recherché.

Dans l'exemple du P.D.G. et de l'adjoint, les deux sont a priori possibles (_bien/mieux_ et _bon/meilleur_), mais le sens n'est pas le même. En effet, avec _bien/mieux_ il est question des qualités générales de ces personnes, tandis que _bon/meilleur_ impliquerait que l'on parlerait exclusivement de leur performance au travail. Or rien dans le contexte ne laisse entendre qu'il s'agirait de ça. C'est donc _bien/mieux_ qui convient.


----------



## snarkhunter

Maître Capello said:


> avec _bien/mieux_ il est question des qualités générales de ces personnes, tandis que _bon/meilleur_ impliquerait que l'on parlerait exclusivement de leur performance au travail.


Oui, _globalement_... mais à nuancer tout de même !

En effet, _"Il est bien pour le poste"_ s'appliquerait à la performance (... ou à _l'adéquation_ : soyons précis !), contredisant ainsi l'affirmation ci-dessus.


----------



## Maître Capello

snarkhunter said:


> En effet, _"Il est bien pour le poste"_ s'appliquerait à la performance (... ou à _l'adéquation_ : soyons précis !)


Justement, cela s'appliquerait à l'adéquation et non à la performance ; ce n'est pas la même chose. 

Autre exemple : _Il est certes très *bon*, mais il n'est pas *bien* pour ce poste_.


----------



## mancunienne girl

I have read this thread in its entirety and thought I was happy with the rules until I came across the quote below.

I know that after judgement and the expression "c'est" and "c'était" you would use "bien" instead of "bon", even though "bien" is officially an adverb. It would therefore follow that if you were saying "it's better", "c'est bien" becomes "c'est mieux".

However, in the case below the use of "mieux" is not after "c'est" and qualifies the noun "véhicules". Why is the following, which I took from the net, "mieux" and not "meilleurs" as an adjective, not an adverb should be used to describe the vehicles?
"ainsi que les entreprises d'outre-mer, offrez certains véhicules très excitants et qui sont mieux pour l'environnement"


----------



## Yendred

mancunienne girl said:


> "ainsi que les entreprises d'outre-mer, offrez certains véhicules très excitants et qui sont mieux pour l'environnement"



This is indeed a misuse and should be written/said "_meilleurs_" instead of "_mieux_".
The use of _mieux _here is a mistake you will often meet in spoken language.


----------



## Maître Capello

mancunienne girl said:


> I know that after judgement and the expression "c'est" and "c'était" you would use "bien" instead of "bon"


Not always. It depends on the context and on the meaning. You can indeed say both _c'est bien_ and _c'est bon_. See FR: bien / bon for more details.



> … even though "bien" is officially an adverb. It would therefore follow that if you were saying "it's better", "c'est bien" becomes "c'est mieux".


Just like _bon_ is sometimes used as an adverb (e.g., _sentir bon_) and _bien_ as an adjective (e.g., _c'est bien_), _meilleur_ can be used as an adverb (e.g., _sentir meilleur_) and _mieux_ as an adjective (e.g., _c'est mieux_). But then this doesn't mean that _c'est meilleur_ should be impossible. 



Yendred said:


> This is indeed a misuse and should be written/said "_meilleurs_" instead of "_mieux_".
> The use of _mieux _here is a mistake you will often meet in spoken language.


I beg to disagree. It is not a mistake. While I'd prefer _meilleur_, I wouldn't condemn _mieux_, which is also possible in MG's context.


----------



## Nicomon

Just as I suspected, MG's context is Canadian.
I found those through Linguee, and they lead to Parliement of Canada - House of Commons/Chambre des communes.


> Between your company, General Motors, and Chrysler, and also the overseas markets, some of the vehicle products coming out are very exciting *and are better for the environment.*
> Votre compagnie, General Motors et Chrysler, ainsi que les entreprises d'outre-mer, offrez certains véhicules très excitants et *qui sont mieux pour l'environnement. *


 The original, from Brian Masse, was said in English and the French version is a translation.

I indeed would be likely to say « _mieux _» instead of « _meilleurs_ » even if I'd normally say _bons pour l'environnement_ (and not _bien pour_). 
But I wouldn't have translated "exciting" as « excitants ».  

Needless to say, I also disagree with Yendred.  I agree with MC that it is not a mistake, but that _meilleurs_ is preferable. 

There is also this thread : *mieux / meilleur*


----------



## omguac

Hi, I wanted to know if there are differences in between

ce qu'il y a de *meilleur*
and
ce qu'il y a de *mieux*.

and if the usual rules on meilleur and mieux apply on this expression?

I looked at two examples and it seems that they are used interchangeably, which further complicated this for me.

–Nous voulons, tous et toutes,* ce qu'il y a de meilleur pour* nos enfants.
–Elle est ma petite fille bien-aimée, et je veux* ce qu'il y a de mieux pour* elle.

[…]

Merci à l'avance pour des reponses!


----------



## Maître Capello

Both _mieux_ and _meilleur_ are indeed possible in your examples, but I prefer _mieux_.


----------

